# Surfside Next Week



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

I'll be in Surfside from Fri-Fri next week. Hoping to get some fishing done around the family chaos. Any news about beach conditions down there? Normally I try to just fish behind the house, but sometimes we have to move away from all the recreational folks.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Was out there this morning like 0300. Saw cars on there but before slp bridge that water was real close to the road. Looks like we lost some beach near the nature trail, east of pba 5-6

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for the info. If there's anything else notable while I'm down there, I'll let y'all know.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

You can cast to the surf from blue water highway in some spots. Its bad near the pass.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

So blue water and SS are still impacted by storm surge? Is it even fishable on SS beaches?


----------



## MTSkibum (Mar 12, 2014)

willygee said:


> So blue water and SS are still impacted by storm surge? Is it even fishable on SS beaches?


I surf fished Surf Side last weekend, it is fishable.


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

It looks like about 30-40 ft of beach is gone. You can drive behind the blue trash cans that were right at the dune. I haven't fished yet, but I haven't seen any catching from what I've witnessed from the deck. I'll drive up the bluewater later on and see how things look.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Bring a gig and light. Crab for bait.and we get flounder all up and down the beach. Surfside sucks for surf fishing. Will be out there tonight just to get out but it's hit or miss. I have had schools of bull reds come through and all rods hit but it is rare and nothing as good further south.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

hurricane matt....I am new to all of this and might get out once or twice during the Winter months. When you say *"nothing as good further south." *where/how far/ "further South" do you mean. Just generally, not any "hot spots". thanks richg99


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

richg99 said:


> hurricane matt....I am new to all of this and might get out once or twice during the Winter months. When you say *"nothing as good further south." *where/how far/ "further South" do you mean. Just generally, not any "hot spots". thanks richg99


Sorry I was referring to matagorda and beyond. Its been discussed quite a bit but surfside is basically structureless. You need to find a washout or SOMETHING to key on. I'm talking for bull reds and drum here by the way which is what I think you are targeting. There are some places like San Luis which are obvious changes to the barren beach which are good to key in on. You aren't going to make it to the mouth of the brazos now unless you have a real off-road vehicle or boat. I'm not saying you can't catch bull drum at Surfside it just is not as productive as matagorda or high island or the galv. Jetties. I might be out there later tonight just to get out. We have had really good days out there before where it was one.bull red after the other but also crappy days. I would not count on cast netting the surf for bait right now. The mullet are pretty scarce from what I saw last Friday. Gig some crab or start on fishbites and use whiting or whatever you can get.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Thank you. It'll be a few weeks before I get a chance to go.


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

hurricane matt said:


> Sorry I was referring to matagorda and beyond. * Its been discussed quite a bit but surfside is basically structureless*.
> 
> 
> hurricane matt said:
> ...


----------

